# Pine Needle Removal



## thewoodlands (May 27, 2012)

We decided to rake up some pine needles in the area we might put the fireplace so we can get some grass growing.

Hauled 12 loads that were put on the trails in the low spots in four different areas.

zap


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 27, 2012)

Dunno zap....think you missed a few.....
	

		
			
		

		
	



J/K, pine needles are a major pain in the a$$ to clean up (especially in this heat)....good job!


----------



## bogydave (May 28, 2012)

Looking good Zap
Will you have enough fire wood for the fireplace? LOL


----------



## thewoodlands (May 28, 2012)

It's so bad, I turned to cutting up dead pine. We do have some Hemlock  down that I plan on bucking,splitting so I can stack for shoulder season wood for the years 2014-15.

zap


----------



## Jack Straw (May 28, 2012)

Nice trailer


----------



## thewoodlands (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Jack Straw, this is the company that makes the trailer.

http://www.rescraft.com/trailers.html
zap


----------



## thewoodlands (May 28, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Looking good Zap
> Will you have enough fire wood for the fireplace? LOL


I did another six loads which went on the trails in different locations, attached are some pictures. Coming up soon should be a rock picking weekend for the fireplace or pit.
zap


----------



## ScotO (May 30, 2012)

That's a lot of needles, zap!  As for the pit, I expect pics of that too.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## thewoodlands (May 30, 2012)

Scotty; how far around the fireplace/pit do I need cleaned up so it's safe rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?

zap


----------



## firebroad (May 30, 2012)

Wonderful mulch, pine needles.  But as Gamma stated a pain in the keister.
Cute little chipmunk(squirrel?)  what is the bird?  Looks too bluey to be a woodpecker or sapsucker.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 30, 2012)

I'm not sure on the bird firebroad, I'll ask the wife tonight or maybe another member can identify it.

zap


----------



## ScotO (May 30, 2012)

zap said:


> Scotty; how far around the fireplace/pit do I need cleaned up so it's safe rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?
> 
> zap


I'd get it fairly clean around 20 to 25' diameter around the pit.  If you have access to lots of flat stones, I would make a cobble 'patio' around the pit.  Are you doing a keyhole pit with a cooking area?


----------



## thewoodlands (May 30, 2012)

I'm not sure yet, it might be just a stone fireplace so I'll let the wife decide.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 4, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Dunno zap....think you missed a few.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you called me lazy today  I hauled three loads tonight which puts us closer to a fireplace in this are. Starting on Thursday the pine for the coffee table will be limbed up then milled on Friday or Saturday.
zap


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 5, 2012)

Why the SMV triangle on the Rhino Zap?   I would think the Rhino's top speed disqualifies it from displaying the SMV sign?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 5, 2012)

MasterMech, I think we need it but it's more for safety.

zap


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 5, 2012)

Just beware they aren't supposed to be used over 25 MPH.  Not that I think any cop would give you a hard time even if they did know that.


----------



## Defiant (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice job zap, enjoy the moments


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 7, 2012)

bird is a red breasted nuthatch <cue Beavis and Butthead>. Nice pics!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 8, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> bird is a red breasted nuthatch <cue Beavis and Butthead>. Nice pics!


 
Thanks Kathleen.
http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Red-breasted_Nuthatch/sounds
zap


----------



## Jags (Jun 8, 2012)

Zap - if  you are looking to get grass to grow where the bed of pine needles were, don't be surprised to find that you will have to augment the soil a bit.  Pine needles are very acidic.  Applying the proper amount of Ag lime might be all that you need.  Just throwing that out there.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Jags. I am stopping by Agway so I can grab some items we need, one of the items will be a kit so I can test the soil.

zap


----------



## save$ (Jun 8, 2012)

Your grass might like the lime, but the pine trees won't.  They need the more acidic soil to be healthy.   Turn the soil more neutral won't hurt, but if too alkaline, the pines will turn a light green and growth may be stunted.


----------



## Jags (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep, don't over do it with the lime.  It doesn't take a whole bunch.  Two years ago I spread ONE coffee can full into my garden and actually got it a bit too alkaline.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 5, 2012)

After putting down some lime a few days back then getting some heavy rain yesterday I decided to rake this area again, took two loads back in the woods for some trail maintenance_. I have about four more loads then some dead/skinny trees will come down in the area for the fireplace._

_Looks like hot weather our not it's time I get back working._

_zap_


----------



## ScotO (Jul 5, 2012)

sounds like 'mum' is getting after you for the firepit.....remember zap, if mum ain't happy, NOBODY'S HAPPY!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> sounds like 'mum' is getting after you for the firepit.....remember zap, if mum ain't happy, NOBODY'S HAPPY!


 I agree with that.

She's not in a hurry but she was talking about finding the rocks for it this morning. I plan on working in that area all day tomorrow, the dead trees along with the tall (weak) skinny trees will go to the town wood dump, you should see a big difference by the end of the day Saturday.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Jul 6, 2012)

Sounds good buddy.  Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 6, 2012)

Lots of work there zap.
You've motivated me ........to stay right where I am.
In the house with the nice air conditioner.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 6, 2012)

If I were Smokin that chair wOOd be part of me for a good part of the day, looks like it's about 103 in his area. 

zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm with Dave right now. This weather is about the worst.... Still no electric either. Maybe tomorrow. Maybe Sunday. Maybe Monday....


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope you get the electric back real soon Sav. Grabbed another two loads tonight which went on low areas of our trails, tomorrow if the weather holds some dead pine with some skinny weak trees will becoming down.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 7, 2012)

These are the trees that came down today,  a topped off pine along with some smaller weak trees. I left some greens for the deer, had two come by this morning so we will see if they eat them.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 7, 2012)

This White Pine is in that area, looks like it should come down before the trunk rots out even more, maybe throw a cable on it so it comes through the branches of the other trees.

zp


----------



## ScotO (Jul 7, 2012)

Those trails oughtta hold up really good with that thick thatch of pine needles on them, Zap.  That is a very good idea, a great way to recycle them!


----------

